# Decent starter Kit



## Smoke187 (26/2/15)

Hi all

I havent been following the trends of good starter kits and now I have a colleague that wants to try vaping and he asked me to recommend a good kit. He wants something small, since he isnt really a heavy smoker. 
The last kit I recommended to a beginner was the kanger e-mow kit, but since then I have no clue what else to recommend to this guy. Price is also a factor because he doesnt want to spend a lot.


Cheers


----------



## Andre (26/2/15)

For my money the best starter kit would be an iStick 20W with mAN (Mini Aspire Nautilus) and some BVC coils extra. A consistent good vape and very little maintenance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Derick (26/2/15)

Andre said:


> For my money the best starter kit would be an iStick 20W with mAN (Mini Aspire Nautilus) and some BVC coils extra. A consistent good vape and very little maintenance.


And if he cant find a 20W the 30W is even better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (26/2/15)

Ok, lets see what he says, sent him a few pics and a bit of pricing, hopefully thats in his price range. 
Venders - Feel free to send me some pricing and I will pass it on to him.


----------



## Ashley A (26/2/15)

If he's coming straight from smoking, I think the Kangertech EMOW is a better bet. It would feel more natural than an iStick and it comes with everything including 5 extra coils for cheaper than a Twisp and he gets the adjustable airflow and variable voltage so it will satisfy him for a lot longer than a Twsip.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (26/2/15)

KANGERTECH EVOD starter is also a good option. That was my gateway to where i am now..

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Sir Vape (27/2/15)

Ashley A said:


> If he's coming straight from smoking, I think the Kangertech EMOW is a better bet. It would feel more natural than an iStick and it comes with everything including 5 extra coils for cheaper than a Twisp and he gets the adjustable airflow and variable voltage so it will satisfy him for a lot longer than a Twsip.




Just finding the Kanger coils a bit of a let down lately. Stopped stocking them as they are lasting my clients a couple of days to 2 weeks max. Bad batch maybe 

Pity as they were a good kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (27/2/15)

We have bundles consisting of a couple of options:
http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/Specials


----------



## Smoke187 (27/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> We have bundles consisting of a couple of options:
> http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/Specials



Thanks, Thats some decent combo's Will check with him if he is willing to get 1 of them. Very good pricing as well


----------



## LandyMan (27/2/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Thanks, Thats some decent combo's Will check with him if he is willing to get 1 of them. Very good pricing as well


Cool, any time man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (27/2/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Just finding the Kanger coils a bit of a let down lately. Stopped stocking them as they are lasting my clients a couple of days to 2 weeks max. Bad batch maybe
> 
> Pity as they were a good kit.


I rotate 2 coils at a time. I leave the current used to soak overnight and dry during the day. I insert the dry 1 while the other soaks. Coils pretty much never die. I just replace with 2 new coils after 2 months. My EMOW is 3 months now and the person I sold it to is still using the 1st 2 coils on the same method. I use it on my Aerotank Mega as well.


----------



## vaporize.co.za (11/3/15)

Check out our *Starter Kit Combos* on the new website..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

